# woooo arts and crafts time!!



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Went out and brought some clay today, have built some hides, spent ages moulding them around random things!!! so in 3-4 days they should be dry and ready to be sealed!!!

Its the self hardening clay i got, going to seal it once dried and hardened and cover it with sand, its for my stenos to make some nice hides with as i cant find ones i really wanted


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

Cool, I personally think some vivarium decoration is way over priced.

Please post some pictures.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Coal And Ciller said:


> Cool, I personally think some vivarium decoration is way over priced.
> 
> Please post some pictures.



i will do once its dried, will get some better ones then as i wont have to worry about moving them! got 3 decent size hides out of one pack which cost £5.00


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Excellent idea - Pics a must


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

not herd of ppl using clay before. sounds like a good idea. cnt wait 4 pics


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ooh, fab idea, I've not thought of that, might give it a go myself!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

got a couple of pics

theyre crap at the moment as im too short to get a decent birds eye view

i got one made around a bottom of a jug and one moulded around the bottom of a bowl and the middle one is moulded around a rock and 2 tubes to make the tunnels!!!


















going to PVA them after and sand them, theyre for the stenos!

might even mix the sand in with some glitter to give them a bit of glam!!!


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, they're going to look fab when they're finished! :no1:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

cat001 said:


> Wow, they're going to look fab when they're finished! :no1:



i hope so, this is a test run, if they turn out ok im going to be making a load more for the leos! i really enjoyed doing it too, shame it takes 3-4 days to dry, but that means i dont have to have a kiln!!


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Mush said:


> !


Is it just me or does that look like meat and two veg...!!! lol


Looking good though.....


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Jinja said:


> Is it just me or does that look like meat and two veg...!!! lol
> 
> 
> Looking good though.....



its you with ur filthy mind :whistling2:

the one with the 2 tunnels is one im hoping to put under the sand with the tunnels coming out of the dune!!!


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Mush said:


>


Woooo! Glowsticks are the best! (until you swallow the goo inside :whistling2


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

DannyLeigh said:


> Woooo! Glowsticks are the best! (until you swallow the goo inside :whistling2



been there done that, not nice AT ALL!!!! :lol2:

though i dont think a 24 year old should admit to chewing glow sticks to they burst!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

DannyLeigh said:


> Woooo! Glowsticks are the best! (until you swallow the goo inside :whistling2


my kitten did that last year  was horrible.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> my kitten did that last year  was horrible.


what colour???

im glad my kitten hasnt gotten hold of anything like that!!! hes a git though


----------



## Brodi (Feb 6, 2009)

where did u get the clay bro?


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow they are gonna look really nice.

Where did you get the clay fae as I would like to give this a shot. Do you think they would be strong enough for snakes or just light lizasds such as Geckos. Really want to update all my vivs fae cheap plastic hides lol


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

i got it from hobbycraft and im a girl not a bro!!!!

it was roughly £5.00 for a 1.5kg block, its self hardening clay so little more expensive than the normal.

It takes 3-5 days to dry too.

with regards to snakes i bet if u make the clay thick enough it should be fine! depends on the snake really i guess!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Mush said:


> what colour???
> 
> im glad my kitten hasnt gotten hold of anything like that!!! hes a git though



yellow..
and he started to froth from the mouth and everything, honestly thought he was gonna die


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> yellow..
> and he started to froth from the mouth and everything, honestly thought he was gonna die



poor thing

just checked on the clay and every one has now cracked, so its crap, its sold as room drying non cracking clay and its all cracked.

waste of money


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Feb 24, 2008)

take it back and show them. Could you buy some cheap plaster of paris and a cheap small kids plastic football. Cut the ball in half and use it as a mold for the POP.


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

shame ...:devil:

i was going to get a few bags tomozz:bash:

unlucky ..:whip:

if they had been ok and had been blasted with sand i would have brought them for a minimum of 20.00 for all !!!!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

well was going to PVA it with sand after it had dried.

I havent got the receipt any more so cant take it back but least its not a major amount!


----------



## stuart402 (Mar 5, 2009)

Mush said:


> poor thing
> 
> just checked on the clay and every one has now cracked, so its crap, its sold as room drying non cracking clay and its all cracked.
> 
> waste of money


Think it might be because of the things you moulded them on,that air drying stuff shrinks as it dries,if it cant shrink cos its moulded over something then the only thing it can do is crack.Try again using scrunched up newspaper,you can tape chunks together to make desired shapes so as the clay dries and shrinks the paper will allow for movement and hopefully the clay wont crack.Its a bit 'Blue Peter' but its worked for me :2thumb:


----------



## Gazellianaimee (Mar 12, 2009)

Mush said:


> i hope so, this is a test run, if they turn out ok im going to be making a load more for the leos! i really enjoyed doing it too, shame it takes 3-4 days to dry, but that means i dont have to have a kiln!!


You can get oven bake ones too...

I just googled it and this is teh first one that came up:
Welcome to Creations Art and Crafts Materials Online Experience

I buy art stuff from greatart.co.uk generally, and discountart.co.uk (or .com) is cheap, but has a little less range. I know at least the first one has clay that you need to bake, but i do not know if you need a kiln for it or not...


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jinja, if your family jewels are grey, lumpy and have a cardboard tube sticking out of the end i strongly suggest you seek medical help!


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

stern69 said:


> Jinja, if your family jewels are grey, lumpy and have a cardboard tube sticking out of the end i strongly suggest you seek medical help!


:lol2: I had it removed yesterday......:2thumb:


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

Jinja said:


> Is it just me or does that look like meat and two veg...!!! lol
> 
> 
> Looking good though.....


either you have a SERIOUS problem, or I do...


----------



## Reptiles840 (May 18, 2009)

Mush said:


> been there done that, not nice AT ALL!!!! :lol2:
> 
> though i dont think a 24 year old should admit to chewing glow sticks to they burst!!!


 lol!!!!!!!


----------

